# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Cyclus verstoord door afvallen?

## Jojo76

_Hoi allemaal.

Kan het zijn dat de menstruatiecyclus verstoord wordt door afvallen? Ik ben voor mijn gevoel in redelijk korte tijd bijna 8 kg afgevallen en ik zou afgelopen zaterdag mijn menstruatie moeten krijgen maar deze is er nog steeds niet. Wel heb ik buik- en rugpijn gehad (nu weer even minder). We hebben veilige sex gehad dus zwanger kan ik niet zijn._

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Jojo76,

Ja, dat kan heel goed, zeker als je in korte tijd veel afgevallen bent. 
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Jojo76

_Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik hou het nog wel even in de gaten en hoop dat het niet lang meer duurt._ 




> Hallo Jojo76,
> 
> Ja, dat kan heel goed, zeker als je in korte tijd veel afgevallen bent. 
> Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## fairytale30

Het kan idd zijn dat je menstruatie cyclus verstoord is door het te snel afvallen.
Hou het even in de gaten, en anders gewoon even voor de zekerheid contact opnemen met je huisarts.

----------


## Jojo76

_Ik had vanmorgen al contact opgenomen en het kan inderdaad door het te snel afvallen komen. Ik ben nu al 4 dagen te laat en heb wel krampen in mijn buik en last van mijn rug maar er komt maar niets. Nou ja, ga me er nog niet druk om maken want dan blijft het daardoor weer weg. De assistente heeft er in ieder geval een notitie van gemaakt in de computer voor de zekerheid._

----------

